# Remote PRO FEE/ED Auditor Needed FT



## jenanm (Jan 29, 2016)

Exciting Remote opening to join the HCCS Auditing team. If this is something that interests you, please email me your resume to my contact information listed below. 

We currently have an opening for an experienced, certified, and remote Pro Fee and ED Auditor. In this role, you will be responsible for auditing Pro Fee and ED charts to provide feedback on staff performance and education as needed.  A minimum of 3 years prior coding and auditing experience is required along with an industry coding certification from an accredited organization like AHIMA or AAPC.  Work for a great company from the comfort of your home.  Visit www.hccscoding.com and find out more information about joining our team!


Desired Skills and Experience
-	Current coding certification 
-	3 years of experience in Pro Fee coding and auditing - Inpatient, Same Day Surgery, Observation and Pro Clinic charts is required
-	3 years of experience in ED coding and auditing is required
-	Advanced knowledge of coding and auditing concepts and principles
-	Advanced knowledge of coding systems
-	Effective verbal and written communication skills 
-	Access to high speed internet 
-	Remote experience a plus
HCCS Benefits
We offer our professionals numerous benefits, below are just a few of the great benefits our people enjoy.   
-	Competitive pay
-	Health, dental and vision benefits 
-	401K with an employer match
-	PTO and holiday pay
-	CEUs and ICD-10 Training
-	Paid Life Insurance/long-term disability
-	Computer equipment upon hire

Jenan Custer CCS, CPC, CDIP  | Director of Coding Operations
AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer and Ambassador
jcuster@hccscoding.com


----------

